# Calf Muscles



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2003)

Since they are one of the hardest muscles to work there are only three exercises that I perform to work them hard. The exercises I use are
Standing toe raises after doing a set of squats
Seated toe raises - by putting a couple of 45lb. weights overtop of my knees to put direct weight on the muscle.
Another seated position but this time I use the leg press machine and put the balls of my feet on the bottom of the plate then press the weight using the ball of the foot. 

I use 3 or 4 sets of 16 - 20 reps to work the muscle to fatigue. Any thoughts?


----------



## J-kid (Feb 22, 2003)

I have huge calf muscles
dont ask me how,
But there amazily big!


----------



## Elfan (Feb 22, 2003)

What makes the calves the hardest muscles to work in your opinion?  One legged weighted calf raises on a box/other raised platform seem to hit my calves better then any other exercise hits any muscle.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *What makes the calves the hardest muscles to work in your opinion?  *




I can only tell you about what I've read many times over. The calf muscles are hard to train for the reason of walking and running. If you think about everytime you take a step in life you use your calf muscles. Every little step to every big step. This is why when you run at first they are sore but then get customed to running. You walk/run and the calves get used all day long. Anyhow you have to hit them heavy and with a lot of reps to work the calf differently than it's used to.


----------



## Elfan (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmm well when I'm not sitting in front of my computer all day long I use the other muscles of my leg quiet often as well.  Don't see how the calf would get any more use.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Don't see how the calf would get any more use. *



You use your calf muscle every time you take a step.


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Mar 13, 2003)

Go to a reputable gym or aerobics centre. Ask them for a list of plyometric exercises. Perform these exercises every other day, or on days you train cardio.

Also, if you like cross training using other sports, Rock Climbing strengthens both your calves and forearms better than any other sport I know.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 23, 2003)

In addition, try donkey raises


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 13, 2003)

I know only one exercise for my calf muscles. You get some weights (doesn't matter what) and stand with a straight back. Now just go onto you tip-toes but not ballerina style if ya catch my drift. Repeat 50 time for 3 sets.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 13, 2003)

came about two weeks into the swim team practices. I had spent the fall running on the cross-country team, for which we would average running 8 to 12 miles a day. 
So, I spent the fall, running, lifting my toes up ... then joined the swim team, where you point your toes which each stoke / kick. Apparently, this caused enough confusion so that the muscle just locked up. It cramped tighter than ... than ... well, fill in you own simile'.

I will say, that it created quite a bit of pain. It took damn near 10 minutes for the muscle to relax. All of which time I was crying like a little girl/boy (to be gender neutral).

OK, all of this brings me to ... "Gee, wouldn't swimming be good exercise for your calf muscles, too?"

I did a quick search on a web search engine and found this; it looks quite useful:
http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/backlowerleg/rehabcalf/calfstrength.php

$0.02 from Mike

Sorry ... the link didn't seem to work .. so I grabbed the text from the page and pasted it here ..... 

Strengthening Exercises for the Calf Muscles
(Gastrocnemius and Soleus muscles)
  Strengthening should be done in conjunction with stretching only when the tendon is free from pain and swelling. Start with the easier exercises. When they become too easy, replace them with a more difficult exercise. Do not do all the exercises at once.
  Roll your mouse over each image to see the start and end position for each exercise.

Exercise 1: Push against resistance band.
   This is a gentle exercise to start with. Hold a loop of resistance band and use it to apply restistance as the foot is pointed away (plantar flexed).
   Start with just 3 sets of 10 once a day and build up to 3 sets of 20 three times a day. If it does not hurt the next day then increase the load. You may fine with this one you can increase the resistance quite quickly. 

Exercise 2: Seated calf raise
   Sit on a chair and raise up onto you toes. Again this is a gentle exercise that will strengthen the Soleus musles. Resting a weight on the knees will increase the resistance.
   Start with 3 sets of 10 twice a day and increase a little every two or three days when you are sure there has been no adverse reaction (pain). 

Exercise 3: Heel drop - both legs
   Stand on the edge of a step and lower the heels down, both at the same time. You can adjust the pressure on the injured leg by taking most of your weight on the good leg. Repeat this exercise as many times as is comfortable. Do not over-do it, especially in the early stages. It is better to do too little rather than risk causing inflammation to the tendon.
   Begin by going to horizontal and then progress by lifting higher and placing more weight on the injured leg.
   Repeat the exercise twice daily. Progress to doing two and then three sets at a time. Apply cold therapy to the achilles tendon after exercise.

Exercise 4: Heel drop - single leg
   As above but using one leg instead. Repeat this exercise as many times as is comfortable. Again, do not over-do it, reduce the number of repetitions you were doing in the first exercise and build up again.
   Repeat the exercise twice daily. Progress to doing two and then three sets at a time. Remember to do the good leg as well as the injured leg.
   Do not do more on the good leg then the injured leg can cope with. Apply cold therapy to the achilles tendon after exercise. Remember, you may feel discomfort initially but the aim is to maintain the exercises at the current level until you feel no pain during or after exercise. 

Exercise 4: Walking calf raise
   This exercise is more specific. Walk around pushing yourself up onto your toes each step. Start doing just 20 steps and increase each day until you can do 100. Do not progress too fast. A little each day. Be patient.
   It is important to continue to do exercises 3 or 4 in addition to this one as it is important that the achilles tendon gets strengthened in a stretched position.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 13, 2003)

Some good advice.

Being a nurse, I do find it hard to exercise my calfs since I am on my feet all day- running around from 7am to 3:30pm and often don't have time for a break. My calfs have gotten bigger just from that. My feet are a different story :wah: They just BURN. I hobble around like an old lady my morning off until I've walked around the house a few times. I wear out my shoes every few months (I wear white crosstraining sneakers). 

Back to topic- with the seated/ weighted raises, do you start with your legs bent 90 degrees and your feet flat on the floor? I assume that, but wanted to check. 

Also, what the hell are donkey raises?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> * with the seated/ weighted raises, do you start with your legs bent 90 degrees and your feet flat on the floor? I assume that, but wanted to check.  *



Yes, in a seated position with the weights directly over the knees. It doesn't cause stress on them that I've found.



> Also, what the hell are donkey raises?



Kind of wondered that myself.


----------



## ydma1796 (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You use your calf muscle every time you take a step. *



Not as much as you would think, when your walking properly heel/toe heel/toe your using more of your inner thigh & hamstring muscles and less so the rest of your legs. If you want to isolate your calves walk/run on the balls of your feet, when putting your heel down you take the stress off of your calves.

1.  If you have a sandy area at your disposal (beach) run in the soft sand...this helps develop your stablizer muscles along with your calves.

2. Also try filling a wheelbarrow with something (Rocks, sand..etc..) and than push it around again only walking on the balls of your feet. Even better push it around in loose soft dirt. You can also keep the wheelbarrow in front of you and walk backwards pulling it.

I hope these help my calves are probably my easiest muscle group to attack... of course I grew up on a farm try pushing a 100lb. wheelbarrow through 3" mud. that'll do the trick real quick 

Good luck,  Full Salute  :asian: 
Kevin


----------



## Elfan (Apr 14, 2003)

The seated calf raise words the soleus far more than the gastrocnemius.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Not as much as you would think, when your walking properly heel/toe heel/toe your using more of your inner thigh & hamstring muscles and less so the rest of your legs. If you want to isolate your calves walk/run on the balls of your feet, when putting your heel down you take the stress off of your calves.
> *



Yup.  For a real challenge, trying walking/running upstairs or uphill on the balls of your feet.  Just don't do it for too long- it'll give you some nasty cramps in your calves.

If you use weight machines, you can work work your calves on the same machine you would normally use to work your quadriceps.  Just extend your legs (proabably with less weight than you use for your quads) and point and flex your toes.  You shouldn't have to worry about cramping that way.

Come to think of it, that probably has the same affect as seated toe raises.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 8, 2004)

Since some people started talking about the quad. muscle I thought maybe I'd give the rest of the muscle group threads a bump.


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 8, 2004)

for me, jumping. simple bouncing on the balls of my feet. also skipping and sprinting for the cardio benefit.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2004)

Bouncing on the balls of your feet really makes your calves strong.  Mine got huge from that.  You can do scissors or side to side but you have to do it for 5 minutes nonstop.  Makes you fast on your feet too.  TW


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 8, 2004)

I use a leg press machine and keep the machine in the locked position and put on lots of weight and do them that way.  Because your calves are used to being used when running/walking I have read that you need heavy weight to activate them because of the actual amount of force they absorb when walking. If I remember right it is about 2-3 times more than you weigh so if you are using light weights you are not going to be adding strength to your muscle.


I have found this approach to be the best for me anyways. I have fairly large calves and don't need to train them that much but have gotten the best response using heavy weights


----------

